# Fische graven



## Tarpon (18. Dezember 2003)

Hallo. Hat jemand von Euch schon einmal versucht andere Fische als Salmoniden zu graven?
Besonders Fische aus Norwegen würden mich interessieren.


----------



## chippog (19. Dezember 2003)

es ist zumindest unter schwedischen anglern halbwegs üblich, makrelen (so ab ein kilo)  und köhler (zirka drei kilo) zu beizen.  achtundvierzig stunden lang vorher einfrieren nicht vergessen! chippog aus göteborg


----------



## Tarpon (19. Dezember 2003)

Dank Dir. Werd ich probieren.


----------



## heinzi (19. Dezember 2003)

Hi Chippog,
warum muß der Fisch den vorher eingefroren werden? Etwa wegen irgendwelchen Parasiten?
Gruß
Heinzi


----------



## chippog (19. Dezember 2003)

ist richtig, heinz, sicherheitshalber. falls es welche geben sollt, gehen die dabei drauf.


----------



## Gator01 (22. Dezember 2003)

Hallo ,ich hätte gern mal ein Rezept und ein paar Tips für die Lake. #h


----------

